# Sage Grouse thus far



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Sage Grouse season is going very well here in Wyoming. I must confess that I have been a little lax in my photographic duties though. I will get some more in the coming week. Season ends Sept. 30. I foresee some more cool mornings in my future!  Gotta take advantage of the short season when I can. The bird numbers are far greater than the short season and 2 bird daily limit indicate. That move is strictly political since the environmental groups are trying to use the sage grouse as a means of halting oil and gas activities in the west. There was a decline caused by prolonged drought and west nile virus, but in most areas the birds have more than recovered and are showing improvements elsewhere too. But the Game and Fish department is being very cautious after dealing with the wolf reintroduction disaster. 
Sage grouse are unique birds in many ways and rather delightful to hunt. The land is big and deceptive. A hunter has to learn to look for subtle changes in habitat and know how they are tied to daily movements of these big grouse. At first, everything looks the same: millions of acres of sage. I can see how it would be intimidating and confusing to a first timer. I didn't learn overnight, to be sure! 
Brood production was excellent this year and I have been fortunate enough to bag mostly young birds. The big old trophy "bombers" are massive and beautiful, but those 5-6 lb. male birds are seldom as tasty as the smaller, young birds when it comes time for the table. 
My most recent hunt was sort of a historical reenactment in it's own way. I recently received an old Fox double which was given to my brother by my dad, and now he has given it to me. I have wanted a Fox for quite some time indeed. The gun was in need of serious repair and restoration and is an on going project. It is choked full and extra full in it's 32" barrels and is very well suited to wild flushing birds in the open. It will see plenty of use on sharptails in North Dakota for certain. Well, I also have a handful of old paper hull shotshells that are about the same age as the gun. It was enjoyable to use a vintage setup on these most ancient of grouse. I enjoy the added "flavor"of playing with different guns, gauges etc. when hunting. I don't own all of the gauges, but I do have a couple and they each have their place. The situations and birds change as time marches onward. However, two things that have remained constant are my love for the birds and for the past 12 years(13 soon!), my dog. Here are some pictures.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Great pictures and story :thumb: . Sage grouse is something thats on my bucket list.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Great story. The pics of your old dog still hunting warm the heart. Good for both of you. Keep the stories coming.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

The dog is definitely special, she almost lives beyond the bounds of time. Almost. I actually had my work cut out for me trying to keep up with her a few times lately. Kind of hard to get her to wait now, she's 90% deaf. When she looks back, sign language does the job. Simple pointing motions. She doesn't look back as often when she is on scent though! Heavy cover slows her down a bit more than when she was younger, but not as bad as it should. That is okay, I eventually get tired myself and it is easier to keep up now. Of course, running birds like pheasants take advantage of that! Other runners like chukars or scaled quail are not so lucky, they stay out of the kind of cover that slows the dog down.
Sask, let me know if you decide to hunt some sage grouse, I may very well be able to help you scratch that off of your bucket list.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

Well, these are cell phone pictures, they are not top quality. Today was a combo hunt for sage and blue grouse with the 28 bore gun. I didn't put too much effort into the blues, but was rewarded with a nice pair. Not bad since I was on the way home from the sage grouse hunt and only detoured two miles. Wow, those are crummy photos! I will remember a real camera next time...


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I think those are first blues ever shown on Nodak. So give us the low down on blues please....


----------

